# One More Composition By Any Composer



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Here are the guidelines, if you could pick one composer to have lived long enough to compose one more composition:
1. Who would it be?
2. What specific type of composition would it be (Symphony, Piano Sonata, Violin Partita, etc...)?
3. And would it be in a minor or major key? 
So, for example, it could be Beethoven to have composed a Cello Concerto in a minor key, Mozart to have composed one more Wind Quartet in a major key, or even be something like having Bruckner to have finished his Ninth Symphony.
Personally, I would have loved to have heard either another completed minor key Symphony, or a completed minor key Cello Concerto full of emotion by Tchaikovsky. But that's just me. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

Let Stockhausen make a triptych out of LICHT, KLANG, and...one more big cycle  

...Makes more sense than askin' for one more lousy 30 minute work 

But I wouldn't say no to one more opera from any of the great opera composers that didn't write a lot of operas already (so, don't think Wagner, Verdi, Mozart, etc....think Berg, Monteverdi, etc.)

Also, I will comment that there are already a myriad of compositions out there, waiting for us to hear them once they've actually been recorded. Compositions easily as exciting as any that could be hypothetically mentioned here.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Another electroacoustic work by Xenakis, preferably one with vocal elements.
A clarinet quintet (i.e. clarinet and string quartet) by Webern.
Another mixed mid-size chamber ensemble atonal work by Stravinsky.
Another string sextet by Brahms, but in minor key. Combines the counterpoint and orchestration of the sextets he actually wrote with the experience and maturity of his later years.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

A piano concerto by Schubert, major key.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

isorhythm said:


> A piano concerto by Schubert, major key.


Ooooh..., I hadn't thought of that!! That would be interesting!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Another concerto grosso from Schittke. Major, minor, modal, or atonal, I don't really mind.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Debussy, an opera composer of only one completed, to realise _La chute de la maison Usher_ for which he spent great pains working on it's libretto. 

(Yes he wrote a lot of 'adventurous' piano stuff, Pelleas is just as 'adventurous' and if you don't care for his treatment of timbre as an integral if not even more important element of orchestral composition and you ignore all the dissonance, exploratory harmonies and motivic interplay just because it's often pretty or lush then just outright **** you hypocrite)


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Sibelius ... complete the opera _Veneen luominen (The Building of the Boat)_

But as he totally rejected that style and used some of the music in other works, I will settle for a finished 8th symphony.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Wagner, another opera


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Has to be the conclusion of Contrapunctus XIV (or XIX in other editions) from Art of the Fugue by Bach.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Debussy, an opera composer of only one completed, to realise _La chute de la maison Usher_ for which he spent great pains working on it's libretto.
> 
> (Yes he wrote a lot of 'adventurous' piano stuff, Pelleas is just as 'adventurous' and if you don't care for his treatment of timbre as an integral if not even more important element of orchestral composition and you ignore all the dissonance, exploratory harmonies and motivic interplay just because it's often pretty or lush then just outright **** you hypocrite)


Somebody's been reading too much john11inch.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Brahms' clarinet concerto, in whatever key. Given the beauty of his late chamber works for the instrument, that could have been even better than Mozart's.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Could Wagner have written a symphony, as he said he intended to? 

How would he have conceived symphonic form? Like Beethoven? Like Liszt? Like Bruckner? Like Mahler? He said that opera and symphony were much different, that effects suitable in one were inappropriate to the other, that "one proceeds very differently."

More tantalizing than Beethoven's Tenth or Sibelius's Eighth.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

When I read this thread, I can just about hear PetrB saying what a pointless exercise it is :lol:
(And there's nothing wrong with that. Music itself is essentially pointless.)


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> Could Wagner have written a symphony, as he said he intended to?
> 
> How would he have conceived symphonic form? Like Beethoven? Like Liszt? Like Bruckner? Like Mahler? He said that opera and symphony were much different, that effects suitable in one were inappropriate to the other, that "one proceeds very differently."
> 
> More tantalizing than Beethoven's Tenth or Sibelius's Eighth.


I think it would be most like Bruckner. Definitely not like Mahler.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Scriabin should have finished his Mysterium. And I generally wished he had composed more orchestral music. As much I like his solo piano music, considering that he was so obsessed about colors he could have written more music with different tone colors.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Gershwin's great jazz-inspired Symphony. His mastery at fusing jazz harmonies and rhythms with classical form are proven by his Piano Concerto, so to apply those same principles to the greatest of forms would surely have produced a masterpiece.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> When I read this thread, I can just about hear PetrB saying what a pointless exercise it is :lol:
> (And there's nothing wrong with that. Music itself is essentially pointless.)


How long have you been hearing these voices?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

hpowders said:


> How long have you been hearing these voices?


Who are you directing this question to?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Charles Ives: Another Piano Sonata with ties to New England, modeled after the Concord Sonata. No definable key.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> Who are you directing this question to?


Oh no! Am I the ONLY one who doesn't.....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven A Sixth Piano Concerto in A Flat Major dedicated to the brook in Vienna that helped make his Pastoral Symphony famous.

Played by Van Cliburn at its Vienna premiere.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Shostakovich - another opera (he only wrote one at the beginning of his career)

Schumann - Piano Trio #4

Berg - Cello Concerto


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I would second a Schubert piano concerto, but since isorhythm mentioned that, I'll go with a cello concerto by Mozart (maybe minor key). To me he wrote the greatest set of concertos of anyone, but he left out the cello (on purpose?). My daughter (cellist) has always been bummed that he never produced a cello concerto.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bartok String Quartet No. 7, C Major plus with a little nudging, get him to actually finish his third piano concerto.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Celloman said:


> Shostakovich - another opera (he only wrote one at the beginning of his career)


Are you forgetting _The Nose_?

Debussy - one more of those late sonatas
Mahler - another song cycle (the last few had all been sublime)
Mozart - another Da Ponte opera (I'd easily take that over the Requiem)
Schoenberg - another string quartet (the bits of #5 we have are tantalizing)
Takemitsu - that opera project he was supposedly working on


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Stockhausen - 3 minute instant hit pop song, just to prove that he could


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I would like Ravel to compose one more ballet on the scale of Daphnis et Chloe, in a major key (or mode, i.e. A Lydian.)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I would ask Helen Grime (who is living) to compose a symphony for us. It is time to hear a longer piece from her ... Last year she came out with a string quartet which I have yet to hear.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Beethoven - A tenth symphony
Mahler - Another symphonic song cycle
Schubert - piano concerto
Schoenberg - Another string quartet
Brahms - His chamber music output is already plentiful and beyond reproach, so give me that 5th symphony!
Debussy - Another string quartet. One isn't enough, seeing how sublime the first one is. 
Bruckner - I don't know, I'd be interesting in hearing the completion of the 9th even though I think it's perfect as is. Few symphonies give me chills like Bruckner's 9th!
Wagner - A full-fledged, late period symphony. I think it would be out of this world. 
Chopin - Another piano sonata, at the level of inspiration of the 2nd.
Bartok - Another string quartet
Stravinsky - Ditto
Berg - Ditto
Ligeti - Another horn trio
Messiaen - A string quartet


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Anything by Mussorgsky - completed.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Webern Violin Concerto


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Bartok - In addition to the aforementioned 7th String Quartet & 4th Piano Concerto, a Trio for Piano, Violin & Cello. Also, completion by his hand of the Viola Concerto. 

Schubert - Piano Concerto was mentioned. Also, a Sonata for Violin & Piano to go with the ones he wrote in his early-middle period. 10th Symphony to expand on the glory of the 9th, perhaps in a minor key. And, he did so well with the 'Arpeggionne' Sonata and employed a second cello for his Quintet, so why not a Cello Sonata and/or Concerto?

Brahms - 5th Symphony. 3rd Piano Concerto. 

Mozart - 28th Piano Concerto in a minor key and a 6th Violin Concerto in any key. 

Berlioz - 2nd Symphony.

Debussy - 2nd String Quartet.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll second a new Debussy opera and Ravel ballet.

Koechlin - Ondes Martenot Concerto
Bax - Harp Concerto
Cras - Flute Concerto

Persichetti - Piano Etudes

I would love to hear Spanish-flavored string quartets from Albeniz or Granados.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Forget an 8th from Sibelius - another violin concerto.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A thirteenth piano sonata by Vincent Persichetti.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

mmsbls said:


> I would second a Schubert piano concerto, but since isorhythm mentioned that, I'll go with a cello concerto by Mozart (maybe minor key). To me he wrote the greatest set of concertos of anyone, but he left out the cello (on purpose?). My daughter (cellist) has always been bummed that he never produced a cello concerto.


Well, he _started_ a cello concerto in F, 33 bars of it, and 33 bars of an andantino for cello and piano. My guess is, he never wrote an entire one simply because he was never commissioned to. People used to think(including some here) that he'd abandon works because he considered them "inferior" efforts which couldn't be further from the truth, it was usually because he was offered payment to write something else. The 27th piano concerto, the one that's "world weary/approaching death/valedictory/ etc" he actually started several years earlier(you know, before he had any inclination of dying) and returned to it later when the opportunity presented itself.

Oh, and to answer the OP's question:

JS Bach- I'd like him to rework the St. Luke Passion formerly attributed to him, only this time with just his music, and more original and ambitious than any of his other Passion settings.

Mozart-Maybe a new viola quintet or opera.

Schubert- quartet, or another quintet. I wouldn't choose a piano concerto simply because he had no experience writing them, and wasn't particularly comfortable or experienced in writing public concert works in general, same with operas. I'd want to be sure the next piece he'd write he'd be at his best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

hpowders said:


> A thirteenth piano sonata by Vincent Persichetti.


I was certain you'd go the way of a Liszt symphony!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I would like more Schubert and like the piano concerto idea, but what I really would like is the rest if the 8th symphony


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would have loved one more piano concerto from Prokofiev-A Major-a "neo-classical" tribute to Mozart.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Another opera or violin concerto by Mozart!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Another mass by Mozart on the scale of the Great C minor mass.

And while he's at it: finish the Great C minor mass and the Requiem!

And also go back and finish one or two horn concertos that had to be unconvincingly reconstructed by mere mortals.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I honestly don't think a mature Wagner symphony would have lived up to all the hype.....I would like to see him write _Die Sieger_, and have it be done in a way that at least somewhat attempts to evoke the extra-European setting of the drama rather than the 100% Teutonic fare that we're used to from R.W.

In addition, I would have appreciated another piano sonata from Ravel.....I consider his Sonatine and gaspard to be piano sonatas of their own, but I would like one that isn't as morbid as the latter and has somewhat more scope than the former......with something opulent and lavish about it, like Daphnis and Chloe and Jeux d'eau.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Considering the brilliance of his final years I'd certainly go for another opera by Mozart... then again, I'd love to hear what he might have done with a violin concerto in his final years. 

In a similar vein I'd love to hear a late career piano concerto by Beethoven.

What of an orchestral or small instrumental ensemble song cycle by Schubert?

I'd love the same from Debussy and Faure. 

An opera by J.S. Bach!!!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Another mass by Mozart on the scale of the Great C minor mass.
> 
> And while he's at it: finish the Great C minor mass and the Requiem!
> 
> And also go back and finish one or two horn concertos that had to be unconvincingly reconstructed by mere mortals.


Mozart, we're not going to let you die! Not until you write ALL the music that all us want. You're going to be around a good long time, and there's nothing you can do about it. Now start scribbling!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> An opera by J.S. Bach!!!


Maybe not likely. He may have had an attitude problem. He took his son "Friedemann to hear the 'pretty tunes,' as he called them, at the Dresden opera." (Britannica)


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

trazom said:


> Schubert- quartet, or another quintet. I wouldn't choose a piano concerto simply because he had no experience writing them, and wasn't particularly comfortable or experienced in writing public concert works in general, same with operas. I'd want to be sure the next piece he'd write he'd be at his best.


I thought about this, but I have faith in him. For one thing, despite his relative inexperience he managed to write two indisputably great symphonies. I also love his piano and string writing in the "Trout" Quintet. There's nothing else quite like it.

Another thing I'd like to hear: a song cycle, a la Schubert's, from Mozart.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Without hesitation, another opera from Mozart.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A first symphony from Max Reger - he wrote virtually all of his orchestral music in the last five years of his c. 25 year-long career so maybe he was just holding back until he felt comfortable with the prospect.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Ooh, ooh! Bartok, one more opera! I have always thought it was a shame he only did one!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> I honestly don't think a mature Wagner symphony would have lived up to all the hype.....I would like to see him write _Die Sieger_, and have it be done in a way that at least somewhat attempts to evoke the extra-European setting of the drama rather than the 100% Teutonic fare that we're used to from R.W.
> 
> In addition, I would have appreciated another piano sonata from Ravel.....I consider his Sonatine and gaspard to be piano sonatas of their own, but I would like one that isn't as morbid as the latter and has somewhat more scope than the former......with something opulent and lavish about it, like Daphnis and Chloe and Jeux d'eau.


It seems that some of _Die Sieger_ went into _Parsifal_, though I suppose we'll never know how much, and I've always felt that the rarefied atmosphere and refined musical language of that opera made it far less Teutonic than anything he'd done before. It may be, in part, the non-Western setting of _Die Sieger_ that stopped him from writing it, since he was not at all into faux-exoticism such as we find in _Carmen, Aida, Samson et Dalila, Madama Butterfly,_ etc. _Parsifal_ is set in northern Spain, but local color is irrelevant, as it was in the Dutchman's Norway or Tristan and isolde's Cornwall. I also suspect that _Die Sieger_ was too purely Buddhist a subject for him. Mixing Buddhism with Christianity and paganism satisfied his nature better.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Another symphony by Sibelius. Heck, we should have had 3-4 more anyway!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> A first symphony from Max Reger - he wrote virtually all of his orchestral music in the last five years of his c. 25 year-long career so maybe he was just holding back until he felt comfortable with the prospect.


What with his lengthy violin concerto (one of the longest in the repertoire) and his 12 discs worth of organ works and the relative dearth of the subgenre...

...I'd prefer an organ concerto from Max


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Another organ concerto by Poulenc!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Another organ concerto by Poulenc!!


A concertante work for organ by Messiaen (one hour or more, please!)

!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> It seems that some of _Die Sieger_ went into _Parsifal_, though I suppose we'll never know how much, and I've always felt that the rarefied atmosphere and refined musical language of that opera made it far less Teutonic than anything he'd done before. It may be, in part, the non-Western setting of _Die Sieger_ that stopped him from writing it, since he was not at all into faux-exoticism such as we find in _Carmen, Aida, Samson et Dalila, Madama Butterfly,_ etc. _Parsifal_ is set in northern Spain, but local color is irrelevant, as it was in the Dutchman's Norway or Tristan and isolde's Cornwall. I also suspect that _Die Sieger_ was too purely Buddhist a subject for him. Mixing Buddhism with Christianity and paganism satisfied his nature better.


I reckon you are right about Parsifal, though I read that some of the music originally planned for Die Sieger was absorbed into Act 3 Scene 1 of Siegfried, which I think is his most ruggedly beautiful (and dramatically under-appreciated).


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

I could be convinced to agree with any of the Debussy options (mature, completed opera...string quartet...late sonata...maybe a later concertante work for piano/orchestra?)

It feels like blasphemy just because it's a shorter work than most, but sometimes I feel like the Flute/Viola/Harp sonata is my favorite Debussy work... Ofc Pelleas, La Mer, Jeux, the quartet... don't worry, at least it's a hard choice


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> I reckon you are right about Parsifal, though I read that some of the music originally planned for Die Sieger was absorbed into Act 3 Scene 1 of Siegfried, which I think is his most ruggedly beautiful (and dramatically under-appreciated).


I agree completely about act 3, scene 1 of _Siegfried._ Magnificent stuff, written when he was all rested up lol after T & I and _Meistersinger._ That's what they used to call a busman's holiday.

Considering how well the _Siegfried Idyll_ turned out, would tackling a symphony have been such a bad idea? I'm sure it would have been better than the _Philadelphia Centennial March_.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

If I'm allowed one work per period...
Pre-Baroque: a large choral work from Tallis.
Baroque: Please, Bach, finish the Art of Fugue!
Classical: A finished Mozart Requiem
Early Romantic: another Beethoven work like the Grosse Fuge
Late Romantic: Another Tchaikovsky ballet
20th Century: as I said earlier, another concerto grosso from Schnittke.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

César Franck. Another symphony, this time in D Major.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Franck's symphony is nice but lacking in something. Flashier orchestration maybe? But that would be "superficial bombast" of course.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> Franck's symphony is nice but lacking in something. Flashier orchestration maybe? But that would be "superficial bombast" of course.


Thanks for your Franck response.

I would like to hear another Debussy tone poem: "The Land".


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I would like Mahler to finish his 10th
Mozart to finish his Requiem
Elgar to finish his 3rd.

I would like Schubert to live longer so he can prove his doubters wrong and stun them with works from his full maturity. Lest we forget that Beethoven had only written 1 symphony at the age of 32 and most of Mozart's most reknowned works were also composed after the age of 32.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

MoonlightSonata said:


> When I read this thread, I can just about hear PetrB saying what a pointless exercise it is :lol:
> (And there's nothing wrong with that. Music itself is essentially pointless.)


Me too!

For a long time my answer to this has been a Brahms cello concerto.

Another Janacek string quartet would do something for me.

But for the most part there is too much music already. Everyone needs to stop making new music and new recordings of old music, and give me about 15 years to catch up.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Another oratorio by Handel, another clarinet concerto by Mozart, another symphony by Beethoven etc. We can never be tired with one more composition by the established greats.


----------



## Octo_Russ (May 11, 2010)

Definitely a Piano Concerto by Schubert, now that really would be something!, maybe a Clarinet Concerto by Beethoven too.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe an opera by J S Bach.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Another C Major symphony by Schumann with a crucial timpani part.


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Stravinsky wrote "Three Pieces" for String Quartet in the 1910s. I'd go for a full-on String Quartet from the period after his "neo-classical" works.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A 10th symphony by Beethoven, the preface to which, Beethoven admits his mistakes in adding voices to a symphony, and now fully repented, goes back to his roots-a purely orchestral 4 movement symphony in G Major, opus 141.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

hpowders said:


> A 10th symphony by Beethoven, the preface to which, Beethoven admits his mistakes in adding voices to a symphony, and now fully repented, goes back to his roots-a purely orchestral 4 movement symphony in G Major, opus 141.


'Tis most fortunate to meet another fellow who dislike Beethoven's decision to keep a chorale finale.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

science said:


> Me too!
> 
> For a long time my answer to this has been a Brahms cello concerto.
> 
> ...


Fifteen years?! Unless you were planning on listening 24/7 with a time-traveling machine, that'd be impossible... More like two lifetimes.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lord Lance said:


> 'Tis most fortunate to meet another fellow who dislike Beethoven's decision to keep a chorale finale.


He should have written an alternate orchestral finale. Can't understand why he didn't.

Now he has to do it all over again in G Major, Op 141.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

hpowders said:


> He should have written an alternate orchestral finale. Can't understand why he didn't.


Well... he was *Beethoven*. He neither doubt himself nor cared for criticism - I suppose - being the rockstar he was.

Creating any alternative finales would've been a bit.... uncharacteristic?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm writing all these recommendations down in case I meet all these dudes in the next life.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lord Lance said:


> Well... he was *Beethoven*. He neither doubt himself nor cared for criticism - I suppose - being the rockstar he was.
> 
> Creating any alternative finales would've been a bit.... uncharacteristic?


Not really. He did it with his B Flat Major quartet op. 130-a regular finale plus the alternate Grosse Fuge.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Not really. He did it with his B Flat Major quartet op. 130-a regular finale plus the alternate Grosse Fuge.


Yep. Very famous alternate ending. Any other examples...?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Lord Lance said:


> Well... he was *Beethoven*. He neither doubt himself nor cared for criticism - I suppose - being the rockstar he was.
> 
> Creating any alternative finales would've been a bit.... uncharacteristic?


Although he's often accused of narcissism and lack of self-criticism, he did have occasional moments of self-deprecating humor, "Pathetic sonata" and the "Gross fugue" being examples.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

nathanb said:


> I was certain you'd go the way of a Liszt symphony!


Yeah, sure. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lord Lance said:


> Yep. Very famous alternate ending. Any other examples...?


Yes. The chorale finale to the Pastoral Symphony: for 2 basses, 3 tenors and coloratura soprano; 117 voice mixed chorus:

"The storm is gone.
The earth is calm.
Peace is restored.
The meadow I adored".

Just kidding.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Yes. The chorale finale to the Pastoral Symphony: for 2 basses, 3 tenors and coloratura soprano; 117 voice mixed chorus:
> 
> "The storm is gone.
> The earth is calm.
> ...


Thank golly! I was reading with fervor every line till the greatest climax of all time: It was all a lie!

Note to self: Hire 2 basses, 3 tenors, coloratura soprano, 117 voice mixed chorus....

You should probably send the idea to one of the contemporary conductors.... I'm sure they'd be interested in incorporating a chorale finale of this massive scale to one of the most hallowed works of all time


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Charles Ives, a Fifth Symphony, no voices.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Another concerto / concerto grosso by Vivaldi. Not!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Without a doubt, Mahler´s 10th finished by him. (Even If I love Cook's orchestration)


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Many works have already been mentioned...

The _Mysterium_... I wonder how Scriabin would have written this score...


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

aajj said:


> Stravinsky wrote "Three Pieces" for String Quartet in the 1910s. I'd go for a full-on String Quartet from the period after his "neo-classical" works.


He did write the Double Canon.






and the Concertino, which was later arranged for a small ensemble of twelve instruments:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If it's not too much trouble, Mr. Puccini:

Would you please fix the hack ending of Turandot? Obviously NOT what you would have done.

Do that and you can rest in peace. :tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey hpowders, please tell Schubert that one more song cycle would be very nice too :angel:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

omega said:


> Many works have already been mentioned...
> 
> The _Mysterium_... I wonder how Scriabin would have written this score...


The "realisation" by Alexander Nemtin is based on chaotic sketches left by Scriabin. If my source is reliable, you can actually hear a few of Scriabin's themes in it, as Scriabin wrote down a few bars here and there. 
If Scriabin had been able to complete another orchestral piece, like, realistically, not the fantasy he was dreaming of, I have no doubt it would've been spectacular.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Heliogabo said:


> Hey hpowders, please tell Schubert that one more song cycle would be very nice too :angel:


No can do because I only have part of Schubert's phone number. He never finished giving me the whole thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Yeah, sure. :lol::lol::lol:


My bad, I miscalculated.

Hpowders would prefer one more Schubert song.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

hpowders said:


> No can do because I only have part of Schubert's phone number. He never finished giving me the whole thing.


If he left his plate as unattended as his symphonic fragments, it might have been his mother that killed him.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

nathanb said:


> My bad, I miscalculated.
> 
> Hpowders would prefer one more Schubert song.


Yeah...as long as it's unfinished.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

nathanb said:


> If he left his plate as unattended as his symphonic fragments, it might have been his mother that killed him.


I hope he had his glasses off at the time. Nobody wants to see that kind of hatred from his own mum.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

MagneticGhost said:


> I would like Schubert to live longer so he can prove his doubters wrong and stun them with works from his full maturity. Lest we forget that Beethoven had only written 1 symphony at the age of 32 and most of Mozart's most reknowned works were also composed after the age of 32.


That's true, he only had one symphony out at that point, but I think Beethoven still had a few chamber works--including quartets and sonatas--under his belt by that age? As for Mozart, by age 32, he still had 4 operas from his later years(including Don Giovanni and Figaro), 25 piano concertos, the g minor and c major quintets, the Prague symphony, the C minor mass k.427, the sinfonia concertante for violin and viola, the two piano quartets and all of his best serenades written by that point as well. I'm certain I left a bunch of works out, but surely those compete the works he wrote in his last 3 years? I'm thinking of the C minor mass especially which is more complete than his Requiem, though I like that work, too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Another D Major Keyboard Sonata by Domenico Scarlatti.

(Just kidding!!)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Another Concerto for Diverse Instruments in C Major by Antonio Vivaldi.

(Just kidding!)


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> Although he's often accused of narcissism and lack of self-criticism, he did have occasional moments of self-deprecating humor, "Pathetic sonata" and the "Gross fugue" being examples.


Funniest post ever. :lol:

While I'm here, I realize I forgot about Mozart. Another String Quintet, please!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I like Bruckner's string quintet; a mature string quartet would have been interesting.

Some completed Mahler chamber music, of any sort.

A Frank Bridge symphony (or at least one large scale orchestral work).


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2015)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I like Bruckner's string quintet; a mature string quartet would have been interesting.
> 
> Some completed Mahler chamber music, of any sort.
> 
> A Frank Bridge symphony (or at least one large scale orchestral work).


Or a Mahler/Bruckner concertante work 

Preferably for a brass instrument or cello or organ.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Holst omitted a planet. No, not Pluto (which is not a planet after all, protests notwithstanding), but Earth. I'd like Holst to add Earth to his Planets Suite.

I'd also like Robert Schumann to write another piano concerto, this one in Eb major as an homage to Beethoven's No. 5 "Emperor." It should be as joyous as his first. This would effectively stop all the hundreds of pairings of the Schumann and Grieg concertos since the dawn of the album format.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A 15 minute concerto for diverse instruments in D minor by Anton Bruckner.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

hpowders said:


> A 15 minute concerto for diverse instruments in D minor by Anton Bruckner.


The bear race endorses this post.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe another opera by Wagner.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A harmonica concerto in C Major by Antonio Vivaldi.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

hpowders said:


> A harmonica concerto in C Major by Antonio Vivaldi.


A harpsichord concerto by Vivaldi would be nice.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A Brahms Fifth Symphony in which Brahms pays tribute to Beethoven's Ninth Symphony by employing a chorale finale.

The symphony is fondly nicknamed "My Way".


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

A String Quartet by Gustav Mahler. Let's see if he could have condensed the world into four fiddles. I think he could have! 

Then it'd be performed live by the Takacs Quartet in my living room on command, whenever I'd like.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

hpowders said:


> A harmonica concerto in C Major by Antonio Vivaldi.





ArtMusic said:


> A harpsichord concerto by Vivaldi would be nice.


Better yet, a Kazoo Concerto. Boyd Beaver could be the soloist.

(Pardon the Pynchon reference)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A Beethoven Quadruple concerto in C# minor, in which a string quartet solos against the full orchestra.

The Emerson Quartet gives the premiere with the Vienna Philharmonic. No conductor has been signed on yet.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> A Beethoven Quadruple concerto in C# minor, in which a string quartet solos against the full orchestra.
> 
> The Emerson Quartet gives the premiere with the Vienna Philharmonic. No conductor has been signed on yet.


Great, kind of Schoenberg's influence on Beethoven


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Franz Liszt, one more year travelling, one more année de pelérinage, s'il vous plait


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Heliogabo said:


> Franz Liszt, one more year travelling, one more année de pelérinage, s'il vous plait


Nice thought - France or Russia, maybe?

And a second string quartet from Lutosławski would have been appreciated.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Both could be great. What about Spain?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Weston said:


> Holst omitted a planet. No, not Pluto (which is not a planet after all, protests notwithstanding), but Earth. I'd like Holst to add Earth to his Planets Suite.
> 
> I'd also like Robert Schumann to write another piano concerto, this one in Eb major as an homage to Beethoven's No. 5 "Emperor." It should be as joyous as his first. This would effectively stop all the hundreds of pairings of the Schumann and Grieg concertos since the dawn of the album format.


"Earth" is everything else Holst wrote. Since a great deal of that is rarely performed, if ever, I'd settle for just hearing some of it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> "Earth" is everything else Holst wrote. Since a great deal of that is rarely performed, if ever, I'd settle for just hearing some of it.


"Earth" always works better with spin to it, even Holstian ones.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bartók-another violin concerto.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Bartok - something with electric guitar


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Someone to find *Mahler's* completed score of the final movement of the 10th symphony.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Polyphemus said:


> Someone to find *Mahler's* score of the final movement of the 10th symphony.


Here ya go!

http://conquest.imslp.info/files/im...GMahler_Symphony_No.10_ONB_Mus.Hs.41000-5.pdf


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://conquest.imslp.info/files/im...GMahler_Symphony_No.10_ONB_Mus.Hs.41000-5.pdf


I would not presume to argue with one of T C's leading guru's but is that the completed score.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Polyphemus said:


> I would not presume to argue with one of T C's leading guru's but is that the completed score.


It's Mahler's score, and you can use it to follow the movement in any version on the market from start to finish. Some of the details of orchestration aren't filled in, but that's it for the most part.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> It's Mahler's score, and you can use it to follow the movement in any version on the market from start to finish. Some of the details of orchestration aren't filled in, but that's it for the most part.


I bow to your undoubted superior knowledge but I still remain unconvinced by any of the completed versions fine as they are and I have Rattle's Bournemouth recording. My argument is that they are not Mahler's final thoughts on the work and as you point out the differences are in the orchestration, surely critical in Mahler.
I would hold the same opinions with respect to Bruckner's 9th.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Polyphemus said:


> I bow to your undoubted superior knowledge but I still remain unconvinced by any of the completed versions fine as they are and I have Rattle's Bournemouth recording. My argument is that they are not Mahler's final thoughts on the work and as you point out the differences are in the orchestration, surely critical in Mahler.
> I would hold the same opinions with respect to Bruckner's 9th.


Bruckner's 9th is completely different. The finale is not a complete, start to finish draft score, but a collection of fragments which the composer was not even entirely sure about. Any completion has to have extra material composed to fill in gaps (even down to the coda).

Conversely, Mahler's 10th is, from start to finish, a complete work. Every melody is Mahler's. The form is Mahler's (and he would not have changed it by a single bar; he never did when he got this far along). What is missing is some details of orchestration and counterpoint which would have been added at a later date.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Another Schubert Unfinished Symphony in which the composer proudly declares in advance, that he purposely will not be finishing it.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Becca said:


> Sibelius ... complete the opera _Veneen luominen (The Building of the Boat)_
> 
> But as he totally rejected that style and used some of the music in other works, I will settle for a finished 8th symphony.


having seen the fireplace that supposedly was the receptacle of the 8th I find it difficult to reconcile myself to the idea that the great man decided to destroy the embryonic work-what glories might it have contained?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Heliogabo said:


> Both could be great. What about Spain?


If he went there then that would be a nice option as well.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Another Tchaikovsky symphony written after being on Prozac for six months, the symphony is uncharacteristically joyful; his ultimate masterpiece.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Bruckner's 9th is completely different. The finale is not a complete, start to finish draft score, but a collection of fragments which the composer was not even entirely sure about. Any completion has to have extra material composed to fill in gaps (even down to the coda).
> 
> Conversely, Mahler's 10th is, from start to finish, a complete work. Every melody is Mahler's. The form is Mahler's (and he would not have changed it by a single bar; he never did when he got this far along). What is missing is some details of orchestration and counterpoint which would have been added at a later date.


Which of the several performing editions of Mahler's Finished Tenth would you recommend?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Another Tchaikovsky symphony written after being on Prozac for six months, the symphony is uncharacteristically joyful; his ultimate masterpiece.


A Seventh Symphony was completed. Haven't heard it but I presume it to not be joyful. Ormandy recorded that work.

But a joyful Tchaikovsky symphony would be a welcome respite. Especially, if the Sixth and this supposed Eighth were programmed concurrently. Stark contrasting works - without intervals.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

More instrumental concertos by J S Bach, apparently many were lost.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Anything by Lili Boulanger. A pity she died so young!


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> Could Wagner have written a symphony, as he said he intended to?
> 
> How would he have conceived symphonic form? Like Beethoven? Like Liszt? Like Bruckner? Like Mahler? He said that opera and symphony were much different, that effects suitable in one were inappropriate to the other, that "one proceeds very differently."
> 
> More tantalizing than Beethoven's Tenth or Sibelius's Eighth.


This wish is a reality, as Wagner did not only compose a symphony but actually composed two, one in C and another in E major. These are youthful works but have a curiosity interest all the same.

As to a personal choice I would like to believe Sibelius might have composed a great piano concerto: if not that I think I would settle for a Mozart No. 28.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would like to see a commission offered to Bartók to write his own version of the Rite of Spring.

I have a feeling Bartók's would be better...but we will never know.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Lord Lance said:


> A Seventh Symphony was completed. Haven't heard it but I presume it to not be joyful. Ormandy recorded that work.
> .


I am not sure whether I would call it joyous but it is certainly outgoing. Tchaikovsky worked on it after the 5th but abandoned it and parts were used in other compositions...

1. This movement became the single movement 3rd piano concerto - _Allegro Brilliante_
2. Taneyev took two movements of the unfinished work and organized it into the _Andante & Finale_ which was published as Tchaikovsky's Op. posth. 79. The symphony reconstruction uses the Andante here
3. The scherzo is a reworking of Tchaikovsky's _Scherzo-Fantaisie_, Op. 72, No. 10
4. The Finale from _Andante & Finale_.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Becca said:


> I am not sure whether I would call it joyous but it is certainly outgoing. Tchaikovsky worked on it after the 5th but abandoned it and parts were used in other compositions...
> 
> 1. This movement became the single movement 3rd piano concerto - _Allegro Brilliante_
> 2. Taneyev took two movements of the unfinished and organized into the _Andante & Finale[/I which was published as Tchaikovsky's Op. posth. 79]. The symphony reconstruction uses the Andante here
> ...


_

The recording by Ormandy of the Bogatyrev reconstruction was one of my first classical LPs back in the '60s. I loved it. It ends with a grand march/hymn that exudes Old Russia. Actually I think it is pretty joyous, by Tchaikovskian standards._


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Becca said:


> I am not sure whether I would call it joyous but it is certainly outgoing. Tchaikovsky worked on it after the 5th but abandoned it and parts were used in other compositions...
> 
> 1. This movement became the single movement 3rd piano concerto - _Allegro Brilliante_
> 2. Taneyev took two movements of the unfinished work and organized it into the _Andante & Finale_ which was published as Tchaikovsky's Op. posth. 79. The symphony reconstruction uses the Andante here
> ...


Thanks for the information, Becca~

I knew 1, 2 and 4. 3 is new to me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A cello concerto by Brahms in B minor. A shot aimed specifically at Dvorak by his rival.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Mozart, we're not going to let you die! Not until you write ALL the music that all us want. You're going to be around a good long time, and there's nothing you can do about it. Now start scribbling!


All I'm asking is that He finish the works he started when he was in his prime and had no good excuse for not finishing them.

Not finishing the Great C minor mass? That wasn't right!


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

hpowders said:


> All I'm asking is that He finish the works he started when he was in his prime and had no good excuse for not finishing them.
> 
> Not finishing the Great C minor mass? That wasn't right!


But wasn't it significantly completed?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lord Lance said:


> But wasn't it significantly completed?


No. It wasn't.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A Piano Concerto by Vincent Persichetti.

Since he did so well with his 12 piano sonatas, I believe he could have also written a piano concerto of merit.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Lord Lance said:


> But wasn't it significantly completed?


At a rough guess somewhere between 60% and 70%, perhaps even less depending on how long the fragmentary Credo, the partially complete Sanctus and the completely unwritten Agnus Dei movements would have lasted in their entirety.

It is a real shame that he didn't complete it as some of the music is stunning. Wikipedia suggests that Mozart fleshed it out for performance by using music from his previous mass settings. Perhaps he was side-tracked from the work not least because of his commitment to composing his epic series of piano concerti and the six 'Haydn' string quartets during the following two years.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Stigma Variations by Elgar, a companion piece to you know what.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Another sonata by Debussy -- he only composed three out of the planned six!


----------



## Frei aber froh (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm going to limit myself to three:
• a Mozart viola concerto
• a Shostakovich viola concerto
• a completed Art of Fugue


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Erik Satie, a Piano Concerto in a Major Key.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Three more pieces by Stravinsky to make a complete Four Seasons


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

*That is significant*



elgars ghost said:


> At a rough guess somewhere between 60% and 70%, perhaps even less depending on how long the fragmentary Credo, the partially complete Sanctus and the completely unwritten Agnus Dei movements would have lasted in their entirety.
> 
> It is a real shame that he didn't complete it as some of the music is stunning. Wikipedia suggests that Mozart fleshed it out for performance by using music from his previous mass settings. Perhaps he was side-tracked from the work not least because of his commitment to composing his epic series of piano concerti and the six 'Haydn' string quartets during the following two years.


3/5th or 7/10th of completion is very significant. Considering this, how many completion attempts exists and how successful are they?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Lord Lance said:


> 3/5th or 7/10th of completion is very significant. Considering this, how many completion attempts exists and how successful are they?


I have no idea, mate. I only know Bernstein's recording with the Bavarian RSO and Choir which includes little, if any speculative connective tissue and the torso still weighs in at over 50 minutes in duration. Listening to it is like eating a delicious cake without the icing - you know it tastes good but there's still something missing. However, unlike the Requiem, at least it's all Mozart's work.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll play:

1) Bruckner's Ninth Finale
2) Puccini's Turandot Finale
3) One more opera by Rossini, in style of Guglielmo Tell


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A sequel opera to Wagner's Ring. After the flames, a new race of beings "humanity" pick up the destruction of the earth where the gods left off.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

hpowders said:


> A sequel opera to Wagner's Ring. After the flames, a new race of beings "humanity" pick up the destruction of the earth where the gods left off.


What if the Great Flame makes it impossible for sentient beings to rise again?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lord Lance said:


> What if the Great Flame makes it impossible for sentient beings to rise again?


There will be a 13 minute orchestral interlude at the opera's beginning-plenty of time for humans to commence germination.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

hpowders said:


> There will be a 13 minute orchestral interlude at the opera's beginning-plenty of time for humans to commence germination.


_Thirteen? _Wagner running out of material.... how befitting.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lord Lance said:


> _Thirteen? _Wagner running out of material.... how befitting.


It's only an introductory interlude. Prelude to Parsifal. Overture to Die Meistersinger. Similar timing.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

hpowders said:


> It's only an introductory interlude. Prelude to Parsifal. Overture to Die Meistersinger. Similar timing.


Huh, still.... a twenty-five minute interlude is what I would've desired.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

A symphony by Hummel


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Lord Lance said:


> Huh, still.... a twenty-five minute interlude is what I would've desired.


You are welcome
http://tempuscollection.com/main/en/component/virtuemart/details/118/88/cd/wagner/orchestral-music/


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Azol said:


> You are welcome
> http://tempuscollection.com/main/en/component/virtuemart/details/118/88/cd/wagner/orchestral-music/


I am aware of the preludes and overtures mostly because of Karajan's recordings.*

*Entirely.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Lord Lance said:


> I am aware of the preludes and overtures mostly because of Karajan's recordings.*


You definitely should give Bernstein a chance with his Tristan recording - he comes closest to your target of a prelude timespan...



Lord Lance said:


> *Entirely.


Oh... :devil:


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Azol said:


> You definitely should give Bernstein a chance with his Tristan recording - he comes closest to your target of a prelude timespan...
> 
> Oh... :devil:


I don't enjoy operas. I only heard the preludes and overtures because they were a part of the 240 disc Karajan DG set and EMI set - Orchestral Music.

And then, I realized Wagner was great! All thanks to Karajan. If there exist Bernstein recordings of preludes, interludes and overtures exclusively I might hear them.

For the note, I still find Wanger's story tedious, employing Deus Ex Machina, overlong and certainly bombastic.


----------

